# SUCHE ein Rezept zum Beitzen von Makrelen.



## Boedchen (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich suche ein Rezept zum Beitzen von Makrelenfilets.
JA ich habe die suche benuzt , aber nur was zum Lachs und Forelle gefunden. 
Hat das schon wer gemacht? und hat wer nen rezept?
DANKE


----------



## Franky (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: SUCHE ein Rezept zum Beitzen von Makrelen.*

Wenn ich den Angelverein Malente richtig verstehe, nutzen die für Lachs, Forelle und Makrele die selbe Mischung; nur die "Garzeiten" sind unterschiedlich:
http://www.angelverein-malente.de/pdf-dateien/Fische beizen.pdf


----------



## Boedchen (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: SUCHE ein Rezept zum Beitzen von Makrelen.*

Huch datt ging ja schnell 
THX , wenn ich nun noch wüste wie lange der hält ...
und evtl nen ausweichrezept hätte , denn ich glaube mich zu errinern das es auch ohne beschweren geht..aber wie gesagt:
Dickes THX


----------



## FisherMan66 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: SUCHE ein Rezept zum Beitzen von Makrelen.*

Sehr schön geht es, wenn Du vakuumieren kannst. Hast Du evtl. nen bekannten Fleischer, der das für Dich machen könnte?
Ist ne saubere Sache und die Reifezeit ist nicht mehr ganz so lange.


----------



## lonesome (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: SUCHE ein Rezept zum Beitzen von Makrelen.*

auf dem weihnachtsmarkt in köln gab es 2, 3 Stände die haben gebeizten lachs auf ein holzbrett gespannt über offenem lagerfeuer gegrillt/ gegart. ein absoluter hochgenuss. hat jmd ne ahnung wie diese beize gemacht wurde? der lachs hatte noch seine haut und gegrillt wurde das fleisch (haut auf holz).


----------



## FisherMan66 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: SUCHE ein Rezept zum Beitzen von Makrelen.*



lonesome schrieb:


> ....auf dem weihnachtsmarkt in köln gab es 2, 3 Stände die haben gebeizten lachs auf ein holzbrett gespannt über offenem lagerfeuer gegrillt/ gegart.....



Das nennt sich Flam(m) Lachs (Laks).
Einfach mal googeln.
Irgendewo hatte ich mal ne Seite mit Rezept gefunden - muß mal nachsehen ob ich das noch irgendwo habe.

Ist eher ne Sache für Sadisten. Im Originalrezept mußt Du den aufs Brett gepflockten Lachs ab und an mit zerstoßenen Wachholderzweigen peitschen. 

Ich habe das schon einmal selbst ausprobiert. Hatte da allerdings auch das Rezept nicht zur Hand. Habe den Lachs ganz einfach gebeizt. Zucker, Salz, ein "Schlöckchen" Wachholderschnaps. Das Ganze habe ich ca. 36 Stunden im Vakuumbeutel belassen.
Als Feuerquelle habe ich ein mittelgroßes Buchenlagerfeuer in einem größeren Feuerkorb gemacht. Die Bretter (Buche) habe ich schräg in ca. 80cm Abstand in den Boden gesteckt, als ausreichend Glut vorhanden war. Ab und an habe ich nen Scheit nachgelegt. Den Lachs habe ich so gaanz langsam ungefähr 1 Stunde gegart.
Ergebnis: Glücklicherweise habe ich auch einen Probierhappen erhaschen können, bevor die ganze Bagage alles weggefuttert hat.

Klick und Klack oder einfach klicken


----------



## Boedchen (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: SUCHE ein Rezept zum Beitzen von Makrelen.*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Flam(m) Lachs (Laks).
> ...ganz viel...
> 
> Klick und Klack oder einfach klicken



Wenn ihr mir nun verratet wie ich die Makrele auf 8 kg bekomme das ich 1,5KG Filet habe würd ich das glatt ausprobieren 

Vakuum kann ich Ziehen ^^ ( kann das nicht jeder Angler? )

Muss ich dann noch beschweren oder reicht der "Zug" des einschweissens?


----------



## FisherMan66 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: SUCHE ein Rezept zum Beitzen von Makrelen.*

... voll daneben gehauen, daher entfernt


----------



## FisherMan66 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: SUCHE ein Rezept zum Beitzen von Makrelen.*



Boedchen schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mir nun verratet wie ich die Makrele auf 8 kg bekomme das ich 1,5KG Filet habe würd ich das glatt ausprobieren


 

Vorher gut füttern und mästen, oder einfach im AKW -Wasserauslauf ne Zeit lang hältern. |supergri |supergri |supergri

Wenn Du das Vakuum so hinbekommst, wie es die Profi-Geräte der Fleischer, etc. können, dann mußt Du nichts mehr beschweren. Durch das Vakuum liegt doch alles dicht an dicht. Den Druck baut der Vakuumbeutel auf.

Mit den Teilen ala Foodsaver müßte das auch gehen.


----------



## shorty 38 (3. August 2010)

*AW: SUCHE ein Rezept zum Beitzen von Makrelen.*

Hallo, eigentlich sollte eine Lachsmischung zum Beizen auch völlig ausreichen. Die Einlegezeit würde ich verringern und bitte auf äußerst frische Ware achten! Ferner ist die Haltbarkeit nicht so lang, wie bei Lachs oder Forelle. Ich habe selber schon Versuche mit Heringen gestartet und bin nach eingen Testen jetzt sehr mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Gruß Shorty


----------



## kevin9279 (4. August 2010)

*AW: SUCHE ein Rezept zum Beitzen von Makrelen.*

hi,

ich beize bei mir auf arbeit immer mit rote beete. einfach rote beete roh mit nen haufen kraeutern im mixer zerkloppen und dann unter salz und zuckermischung mixen. vielleicht ein wenig vom zucker weglassen da die rote beete schon ziemlich suess ist. am besten macht sich das mit lachs. so 2 tage reichen aus. je nach belieben. zum schluss kann an dann noch gemahlene senfkoerner als pfiff drueberstreuen.
ich hab das rezept mal aus canada mitgebracht.

gruesse kevin|uhoh:


----------



## Hansa-Fan (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SUCHE ein Rezept zum Beitzen von Makrelen.*

moin, nimm die gleichen gewürze wie beim gravaed, beschwere das filtet aber nicht, sondern drehe es sehr fest in pergamentpapier und lege diesen "rollmops" dann 3 tage in einer schale in den kühlschrank. schmeckt wirklich gut.


gruss von der ostsee


----------



## Palerado (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SUCHE ein Rezept zum Beitzen von Makrelen.*

Warum lasst Ihr die Fische immer so lange ziehen?

Wenn ich Forellenfilets von größeren Forellen beize (letztens 3kg die Forelle) dann reichen 24 Stunden völlig aus.


----------



## Hansa-Fan (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: SUCHE ein Rezept zum Beitzen von Makrelen.*



Palerado schrieb:


> Warum lasst Ihr die Fische immer so lange ziehen?
> 
> Wenn ich Forellenfilets von größeren Forellen beize (letztens 3kg die Forelle) dann reichen 24 Stunden völlig aus.




die dauer richtet sich eh nach der größe der fische, eine forelle (filet?) von 3 kg kann aber 3 tage gut ab, ebenso eine große makrele.


----------

